# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Temesta

## Veertien

Ik ben verslaafd aan temesta. 5 mg elke avond, en soms kan ik nog niet de slaap vatten! Als ik het soms vergeet wordt ik om 2uur wakker en voel ik mij zo slecht, en dan drink ik een paar glazen rode wijn om toch de slaap te kunnen vatten.Hoe geraak ik er eindelijk eens vanaf? Dat duurt nu reeds 7 jaar sedert ik weduwe ben, plus nog de symbalta ....tegen het depri. Graag zou ik alles in de vuilbak zwieren en met een pil-loos leven herbeginnen.

----------

